# Going into shock?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I am in the process of a water change and one of my female swordtails suddenly started swimming in circles and then went stiff like she can't move. She's just floating, barely breathing it looks like. What could cause this? Parasites? She looks healthy on the outside, nice and plump, clean scales like the other swordtails.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

forget the dechlor? pH really far off? bucket or hose contaminated with insecticide? Maybe a stroke or she whacked her head on the lid.

Disease is usually slower. Poisoning usually affects the whole tank, though she could've eaten something that fell in and you can kill by hitting a fish with pH Up or Down. A single fish with sudden trouble could be injury or "natural causes". Worry if it happens again. If it doesn't, chalk it up to "one of those things"


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have well water, so no dechlor needed. This happened when I was taking water out with the gravel vac. The ph is 8.1, this is what it usually reads. I guess my hand or the vac may have frightened her? The swords are a little more timid than my platies. The platies try to eat my hand when it goes in the tank.

When I added the water back she swam sideways behind some rocks. Now I can't find her.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Never had swordtail do that as they are usually an in your face type of fish. Have had plenty of blackskirt tetras and neons 'faint' on me. They usually come around when the perceived threat is gone.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I found her today when I fed them. She is acting normal now, i'll keep an eye on her just in case. Should I separate her?


----------

